# Brillen-Tip benötigt!



## Elmo66 (6. Februar 2012)

Hi,
hat hier jemand einen Tip für ein Brillenmodell, dass wirklich für schmale Gesichter ist?! Wäre sehr dankbar, sollte so bis 60 kosten...
Hatte bisher die Alpina Tri-Guard 20, aber die ist aus dem Programm genommen worden

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2012)

ich habe ein sehr schmales Gesicht und kommte mit dieser hier sehr gut klar:
Giro Semi
(http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p355f128cbcb1da8072b6ff20fe0e5be3/s/Giro-Semi-Brille-Mod-2011.html)

Ist ein Auslaufmodell, daher nicht mehr überall zu bekommen, aber oft im Preis reduziert... Ich habe dann auch gleich in Wechselgläser investiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2012)

Wenn es rot sein darf...

_Alpina_ Sonnebrille _Tri_-_Guard 20_ Rahmen rot, Gläser sw ...


Altus-Toys

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00195EACE/ref=asc_df_B00195EACE6429889?smid=A3NKIR1PDI90OK&tag=geizhals10-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B00195EACE"][/ame]


----------



## Elmo66 (6. Februar 2012)

@Frau Rauscher:
thx...

@4mate:
...habe ich schon

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Elmo66 (7. Februar 2012)

@all:

...ich wäre noch für Tips dankbar

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## trhaflhow (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die ( auch "Problem kleiner Kopf")
specialized singletrack
Gibt sicher ein Nachfolgemodell


----------



## munichbikediva (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab dasselbe Problem und mir passt die Alpina Crunch sehr gut, ist allerdings ein sehr einfaches Modell. ... kostet 20-30 Euro, je nachdem wo man sie kauft.

Habe mir dieses Jahr noch die Alpina Tri Effect zugelegt, die ist auch relativ schmal und hat dazu noch auswechelbare Gläser (klar, dunkel, orange) und hält den Fahrtwind auch besser ab als die Alpina Crunch. Ich hab auf Ebay für Neuware 35 Euro bezahlt, UVP ist um die 50 Euro.

Ein weiterer Tipp wäre noch die Adidas Evil Eye, die es in Größe S gibt, aber das ist natürlich ne ganz andere Preisklasse ...

LG Dani


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. April 2012)

die Evil Eye ist mir trotz Gr. S viel zu breit/groß  Schade, ich finde die soo toll!


----------



## munichbikediva (15. April 2012)

stimmt, die Evil Eye ist trotz Größe S etwas breiter als meine beiden Alpinas, aber wirklich echt ne richtig tolle Brille!


----------



## HiFi XS (17. April 2012)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat hier jemand einen Tip für ein Brillenmodell, dass wirklich für schmale Gesichter ist?! Wäre sehr dankbar, sollte so bis 60 kosten...
> Hatte bisher die Alpina Tri-Guard 20, aber die ist aus dem Programm genommen worden
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66




Die Brille hatte ich auch mehrmals...hat auch wirklich gepasst. Ich kann eine Swisseye vorschlagen. Hat die Optikerin um die Ecke empfohlen. Gibt's in S und mir passen sie. Sie sind auch preiswert - für mich wichtig weil bei mir gehen öfters mal die Brille vorloren


----------



## Nevibikerin (17. April 2012)

Uvex Crow in small. hätte sogar noch 2 originalverpackte zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zitchdog (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer Brille. Wichtig wäre mir, dass sie nicht so schnell beschlägt (meine derzeitige tut das nämlich leider extrem schnell - ist aber auch ein Billigding). Außerdem möchte ich eine mit Wechselgläsern. Habt ihr das vielleicht noch weitere Vorschläge?
Bzw. wie sind eure Erfahrungen in Bezug auf das Beschlagen der Brillen bei der Alpina Tri Effect und der Alpina Tri Guard 20 ?


----------



## Elmo66 (11. Mai 2012)

@zitchdog:

Die Alpina Tri-Guard 20 wird ja leider nicht mehr produziert
Die Nachfolgemodelle von Alpina waren mir alle zu groß...

@all:

Danke für die weiteren Tips

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## zitchdog (11. Mai 2012)

Die Tri Guard 20 gibts aber bei Amazon noch zu kaufen, wie 4mate weiter oben schon geposted hat.
Also die ist empfehlenswert und beschlägt auch nicht gleich?


----------



## Elmo66 (12. Mai 2012)

Sorry, stimmt, das rote Modell, richtig?! (Die habe ich schon).
Ich finde sie beschlägt nicht sehr schnell. Irgendwann natürlich schon...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## appleTINI (12. Mai 2012)

hey 

ich habe auch ein relativ schmales gesicht und komme mit der uvex blaze sehr gut zurecht. man bekommt sogar noch wechselgläser dazu, was ich persönlich ziemlich top finde. und der preis liegt auch in einem guten rahmen!

http://misterspex.de/sonnenbrillen/uvex-blaze-s-530335-2210_f6439908.html

vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter 

weiterhin viel erfolg beim suchen  ^^


----------



## zitchdog (13. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Infos und Tipps. Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine der letzten Alpina Tri Guard 20 geordert und schaue mal, wie ich damit klarkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Royal21 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der uvex SGL 101?
habe mich nach langem Recherchieren innerlich schon auf dieses Modell festgelegt. Von den Gläsern her ist es zumindestens das was ich will, eine schwarze Tönung und eine orange.

Ich hab ebenfalls einen eher schmalen Kopf und würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte potentieller Besitzer freuen.

Grüße


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Mai 2012)

Bin momentan auch auf der Suche, vor allem, weil ich immer Fliegenfänge spiele und dann mit Spiegelchen im Wald steh und Fliegen wieder aus den Augen rauspulen muss...
Gleiche Probleme wie die TE: kleiner/schmaler Kopf...
Hab jetzt schonmal einige probiert die aber alle noch nich sooo das Aha-Erlebnis brachten...

Jetz mal ne Frage:
Was ist besser - Wechselgläser (weiß,orange,schwarz) oder diese selbst-abtönenden Gläser?
Hatte von Alpina die Praffix VL Lady auf, die war so das Modell, das am besten saß... Aber halt mit selbsttönenden Gläsern...

Und noch ne zweite Frage hinterher:
Wie groß war der Unterschied zwischen der hier ja mehrfach gelobten TriGuard 20 und den jetzigen Modellen TriGuard 40 bzw. 50? von der Breite, oder ebenfalls nur von den Gläsern?


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Juni 2012)

Bei mir zu Hause gibt es eine große Kollektion von Wechselgläser, die doch nie zum Einsatz kamen...


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Jetz mal ne Frage:
> Was ist besser - Wechselgläser (weiß,orange,schwarz) oder diese selbst-abtönenden Gläser?



Ich steh auf selbsttönend. Gläser wechseln nervt mich nur!
Ich hab eine selbsttönende Brille (Oakley), die für alle Tageslichtsituationen reicht und eine billige Alpina für Nachtfahrten, wo die klaren Gläser drin sind und dauerhaft drin bleiben.


----------



## DerJoe (4. Juni 2012)

Wer gar nix findet, wird evtl. bei einem Blick über den Tellerrand fündig.

http://www.bikereyes.de

Made in Germany. Die machen fast alles möglich (inkl. Sehstärkenanpassung) und viele Modelle eignen sich nicht nur zum motorisierten Biken.
Vielleicht hilft der Link der (dem) einen oder anderen.


----------



## bluehusky22 (5. Juni 2012)

Suche ebenfalls eine passende Bike Brille für mich, welche auch selber abdunkelt. Ich habe sehr lichtempfindliche Augen und bin bereit etwas einen höheren Preis zu bezahlen.

Momentan habe ich folgende 2 Brillen in der engeren Auswahl, was meint ihr dazu ?:

*Adidas Adivista LSD Vario Glas* 

und 

*Alpine Twist Four VL +*


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juli 2013)

Ich nutz mal diesen alten Thread für ein verwandtes Thema:
BEi meiner Brille lockern sich die Schrauben an den Bügeln öfters mal (vermutlich durch die Bewegung vom Auf- unnd zuklappen).

Jetzt die Frage: Darf man bei diesen Schrauben Locktide o.ä. verwenden, oder ist das weniger sinnvoll? (Weil sich dann die Bügel evtl. nicht mehr zuklappen lassen...?)
Hat da jemand von euch evtl Erfahrung mit?


----------



## d'bea (13. Juli 2013)

klar kannst du da locktite (oder sonstige schraubensicherung nehmen), am besten mittelfest. ein wenig auf die gewindegänge und gut ist. sollte beim verschmieren dennoch etwas die bügelfunktion beeinträchtigen, die ersten 2-3 mal sanft die bügel bewegen (ist ja nur äusserlich).


----------



## Warnschild (15. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich steh auf selbsttönend. Gläser wechseln nervt mich nur!
> Ich hab eine selbsttönende Brille (Oakley), die für alle Tageslichtsituationen reicht und eine billige Alpina für Nachtfahrten, wo die klaren Gläser drin sind und dauerhaft drin bleiben.



Stimmt, das ist sehr genial! Auf Deinen Tipp hin hab ich mir das damals erstmals zugelegt und war immer glücklich damit. 

Neuerdings habe ich eine Oakley (Damenmodell Radarshock). Die gibt es auch im "Asian fit" noch einmal schmaler. Allerdings sind für die kleinen (und Frauen-) Modelle noch keine photochromatischen Gläser erhältlich. Ärgerlich, aber wahr. 

Ansonsten ist das zwar teuer, aber die Brillen halten. Ich hatte nun schon eine Alpina (Triguard irgendwas) für ein paar Jahre, die hat aber schnell Kratzer bekommen (trotz pfleglicher Behandlung!) und auch die Catlike (mit photochromatischen Gläsern) war ihr Geld nicht wert, denn schon nach gut 1 Jahr hat sie schlapp gemacht: Gestell verfärbt, Gläser sitzen nicht mehr, Nasengummi hält nicht mehr richtig,...

Die Oakley war ein (sehr, sehr, sehr liebes) Geschenk, und ich bin glücklich damit. Man sollte sie aber in den USA bestellen (mitbringen lassen), da dort immer wieder spezielle Set-Angebote bestehen, wo bspw. Wechselgläser etc. kostenfrei mit dabei sind.

Wenn ich überlege, dass mein Freund seine Oakleys teils seit weit über 10 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb hat und alles noch super ist und aussieht, war das jede Investition wert.


----------



## Matein (28. Juli 2013)

Hatte auch das gleiche Problem und denke werde damit auch nicht die Letzte sein. Brauchte Kinder/Jugendhelm und auch ne kleine Brille.
Habe die UVEX Active Small Vario mit selbsttönenden Gläsern gefunden und kann diese gut weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

